# Badlands OX frame and Pack NEW



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

I purchased a Badlands OX and decided that I did not need it at all, so selling it for a great deal. The OX is a nice pack and frame with a gun scabbard. Can carry some insane loads and is light weight. Brand new and has not been used at all. Asking 300.00. They are 499.00 at Sportsmans and was selling for 420.00 at the hunting show. Save some money on this deal. Listed on KSL classifieds.


----------



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sold


----------

